# Downfiring Subwoofer on Laminate Floor



## Snoop (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody have a downfiring sub on laminate floor? My 4" plank floor floats on dense foam pad on concrete slab. If so, are there any problems with it?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I have laminate over plywood over dimpled subfloor over concrete, and I had no problems with my down-firing ChaseHT SS-18.1 subs.

A few months after I got the SS-18.1s, I placed a 21" x 21" foam mat (like the ones below) under each sub:
- to see if the sound would be affected/altered; and
- to stop the subs from sliding around (I had temporarily stuck felt pads under the feet, and the subs would move a bit after some heavy demo-ing :gulp: ).

The sound didn't change, and the subs don't move around anymore. :bigsmile:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I wouldn't think there would be. If your subwoofer cabinet tends to vibrate you may want to look at isolating the feet


----------



## Snoop (Dec 29, 2011)

Eljay, I like your setup.

I wonder if the plywood and dimpled subfloor reduce the vibration of the laminate more so than I will get with just a 1/16" pad between the laminate and concrete. The foam mat underneath should help some. It seems if a downfiring sub makes the floor vibrate that a front firing one would also. 

Brian at Rythmik discourages downfiring over laminate, I assume because it affects the sound rather than the fact that the floor vibrating would annoy a person.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Snoop said:


> Anybody have a downfiring sub on laminate floor?


Hello

I keep a small throw rug under my sub and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## ulalazavod (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the sub on a granit base and the sub have spikes. I have now problem,deep bass and no problems.


----------



## ulalazavod (Feb 22, 2012)

I will buy sub absorbers for the base and thats will be than perfect.


----------

